# Blood tests while on antibiotics



## Derry (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello all, on Monday I am due to have some routine blood tests and an endometrial scratch carried out in preparation for a donor egg FET early next month. However today, I had to go to the Doctors (I have bronchitis) and he has given me antibiotics to take for a week. Can I still have the blood tests on Monday? I can’t get through to the Clinic (it’s a weekend!) and I need to leave tomorrow for the appointment on Monday as I am not in the same country! Help!


----------

